# metallurgy for nonmetallurgist



## م.مازن الحربي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هذا اول مشاركة وإنشاء الله تعم الفائده
https://ssl.rapidshare.com/cgi-bin/collectorszone.cgi


&
http://rapidshare.com/files/164652856/Modern_Physical_Metallurgy_and_Materials_Engineering.pdf.html


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مشاركة متميزة


----------



## mohd_magdi (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن الجز أ اللي بعد ده لو سمحت


----------



## عبد الصادق (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## alsayedshaban (19 أبريل 2011)

را ئع الملف ده .. جزاك الله خيرا


----------

